# crumbled bread



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

Sabeu com se'n diu de "crumbled bread"? La veritat és que no sé gaire bé què és... "Pa esmicolat" o "molles de pa" no pot ser, oi? 

Representa que és el que tenen per esmorzar (això i cafè) en un hotel de Madrid durant la guerra i en ple bombardeig uns quants periodistes.

Gràcies!!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Pel que expliques, els devien donar "migas"... que era un esmorzar molt freqüent a l'època.

Saps a què em refereixo, o sóc una mica antiga ??  Vull dir molles de pa del dia abans o molt anteriors, esmicolades, passades per una paella, on s'afegia una mica del que hi hagués, encara que típicament una mica de xorisso, panxeta de porc... nyam! Un esmorzar de forquilla. Amb la grip estomacal que estic passant, ara mateix me'n vaig a.... !!!!  

Salut !!!


----------



## betulina

Aaaah! Té sentit, Megane, té sentit! Gràcies!! Sí que sé què són, m'ho van ensenyar fa poc. Llavors en català com deu ser? Si no, doncs suposo que posant "migas", tenint en compte que és a Madrid potser ja serveix...

Noia, cuida't i ja saps, a beure molta aigua!


----------



## chics

Hola!

Les migues (o migas?) són típiques de per allà i, com a mínim de nom, conegudes a tota la península. Jo no posaria_ molles_. De fet he vist (i ho sento però ara no recordo quins) llibres de cuina en català on diu* "migas"* així entre cometes.

Jo també amb grip... :-S

Salut!!!


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Chics! Ho deixo així, doncs, amb migas. He pensat posar-ho en cursiva, però, per allò de ser paraula estrangera... Moltes gràcies!

Vaja, noies, que us milloreu! 

Molta salut!!!


----------



## Cracker Jack

betulina said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Sabeu com se'n diu de "crumbled bread"? La veritat és que no sé gaire bé què és... "Pa esmicolat" o "molles de pa" no pot ser, oi?
> 
> Representa que és el que tenen per esmorzar (això i cafè) en un hotel de Madrid durant la guerra i en ple bombardeig uns quants periodistes.
> 
> Gràcies!!


 
Hola bet, només una clarificació.  És pot traduir ''grumoll de pa'' com ''bread crumbs'' en anglès.  O sigui, és pot aplicar ''grumoll'' a les partícules petites de pa ?


----------



## betulina

Hola, CJ!

Jo diria que "les partícules petites de pa", així sense més ni més, allò blanc o més marronós (depèn del pa) són "molles" ("crumb" en anglès). El pa té la crosta i la molla, i quan fem miques la molla, fem molles (algú m'ha entès?  ). 

Un "grumoll" per mi és una altra cosa. Per exemple... ara no me'n surt cap, que estrany...  , però quan estàs fent una pasta i vols que quedi molt fina, vols que quedi "sense grumolls", és a dir, sense res que n'alteri aquesta textura fina. Una bola de pasta més densa que la resta seria un "grumoll".

A veure si un altre company en pot donar un exemple més aclaridor si no queda clar.

Salut!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Ah, ara en tinc clar.  Segons la teva explicació i el teu exemple, un grumoll és *lump*.  Recordo una cosa.  Un amic català va fer una beguda mesclant llet semi-desnatada i xocolata. Li vaig sentir diuent ''Per no fer grumoll, cal mesclar-ho bé.''

Doncs molles = crumbs i grumolls = lumps.


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:


> Ah, ara en tinc clar.  Segons la teva explicació i el teu exemple, un grumoll és *lump*.  Recordo una cosa.  Un amic català va fer una beguda mesclant llet semi-desnatada i xocolata. Li vaig sentir dient ''Per no fer grumolls, cal mesclar-ho bé.''
> 
> Doncs molles = crumbs i grumolls = lumps.



Exacte!  

Fins una altra!


----------

